# Welcome baby kinder twins!



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

One of our kinder does gave birth to twins just this past saturday! One boy and one girl! So happy they're finally here! Those five months felt like a year to me (probably her too lol) although my phone isn't letting me post pictures  they're too darn cute! Baby boy is swiss and baby girl is chamoise! 5 days old today


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my goodness!!! they are just SO CUTE!!!!! congrats on the babies!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought kinders have upright ears? I guess not. 
They are so adorable


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Kinders have ears straight out. They're droopy now but as they get older they flaten out. Not sure if picture attached. But it is a picture with mom who has flat out ears


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh those ears!!  So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute ! Congrats !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful babies ! Congrats


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Sweet, sweet babies...Congrats!!


----------

